# check out my new drain machine....



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got on e-bay ans loooked for a k-50 machine but could not find one for under 1200.... 

I started to look around and found this knock off brand and the whole package with tax only cost 215.00 :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: 

I could not resist trying it out so I bought it on tuesday night and it arrived yesterday evening........

Took it out today and it actually worked just as well as the K50Rigid I was worried it might start smoking or something but it really was better than I expected for $215.00....

The only drawback I see is the sectional cables are 15 feet long each instead of only 7 feet.... but it was just something I had to get used to .....

came with the machine and about 100 feet of cable and some kind of special cable to get around tight bends,,,, 
also came with a baby drum which I will never use and it 

also came with about 8 different cable heads which are probably interchangeable with the righd tools.. and if I had to buy them I probably would have shelled out close to that amount just for the heads....

I got a total of 215.00 in this and it already has broke even on one call
sort of wondering how long it will last.....

I am considering just buying another one for fun........:vs_laugh:

so tell me what do you all think. .....???

I think the red really sets it off 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/TeHLeB3eS4tVuLEe6

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-4-4-Sect...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

My first "k-50" was actually one of those, haha. Except mine is yellow, came with 7.5' cables, is made by sdt and I spent closer to $500 for the whole kit. I've done hundreds of drains with it and it's still kicking. 
I also have a real k-50 that a friend gave me which was in need of repair. I've kept it as a backup but I haven't been able to kill the yellow step brother yet.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks pretty solid to me. 

I just can't figure out on what drain you'd use it on, kitchen, lav?. I'd be afraid for the legs to tip over. The other thing who would want to put lengths of cable rotating in the kitchen or tiny bathroom?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> Looks pretty solid to me.
> 
> I just can't figure out on what drain you'd use it on, kitchen, lav?. I'd be afraid for the legs to tip over. The other thing who would want to put lengths of cable rotating in the kitchen or tiny bathroom?


 I've used it on anything from vanity drains, to kitchen lines, to floor drains, to 4" lines with soft blockages. I even use most of the original cables it came with. Not bad for chinesium metal.
I have only damaged 2 cables. One on a broken floor drain and another in a root infested 2" laundry line. The one with the roots only kinked the cable but I decided to cut it and I still use it as a long auger end. It works great on grease and as a starter when going through traps. The other I recycled the ends and use the male piece as my drill adapter.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Looks pretty solid to me.
> 
> I just can't figure out on what drain you'd use it on, kitchen, lav?. I'd be afraid for the legs to tip over. The other thing who would want to put lengths of cable rotating in the kitchen or tiny bathroom?




the K50 works great for kitchens or lavs too,,,, floor drains and laundries too I wont gamble on getting one stuck in roots in the main line ---no way...

Once you get used to working with a sectional cable they are much more easy to manage and work with...

On this one I had to bring in a 10 foot length of inch pipe to put the slack end the cable in to keep it from damaging anything.. they can catch a carpet and ruin one if you are not careful to watch what and where the loose end travels .... the pipe keeps it corralled good...

we have miles of rigid k50 cable so I will probably just use the 7 foot cables and keep those in reserve.....




..


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Master Mark, I use my K50 all the time and have done 100's of drains I will have this as a back up. Great deal, hope it holds up. I just ordered it for under $210 to include tax Thanks David


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rooterboy said:


> Thanks Master Mark, I use my K50 all the time and have done 100's of drains I will have this as a back up. Great deal, hope it holds up. I just ordered it for under $210 to include tax Thanks David




Its pretty much a steal for that price..... 
the bag of auger heads alone got to be worth near 100 bucks so you are not gonna go wrong with it..... 

The only down side I saw are the longer cables which are harder to manage..... 

I think the switch on the unit might actually be better than on the K50 cause that is what has always failed on all of ours.... at least I think it looks reliable ..... 

I have already broke even on the machine with one kitchen drain call so its all good at this point :biggrin:

.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe I am over-thinking, but I would feel slightly concerned at the prospect of sending a Chinese-made cable down a drain where we all know what kinds of things can happen.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> Maybe I am over-thinking, but I would feel slightly concerned at the prospect of sending a Chinese-made cable down a drain where we all know what kinds of things can happen.





Quite frankly, the cables that came with the last ridgid machine we bought were such garbage I highly doubt the chinesium ones he got could be any worse.


Also, if you think that any of the redistributors like ridgid and milwaukee actually make their schit you're sorely mistaken.


Gorlitz, general, electric eel, they still make their own stuff. Ridgid outsources almost all of it's electrical stuff from emerson electronics who produces in asia.








.









.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ok got a few questions...I dont do drain cleaning..but if this is a copy of the rigid machine why cant you use the rigid cables in this machine?
I also did a quick search and found this place https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...d=4287923446&usg=AOvVaw3mMMPSSWWjY-24QSFmZPvE
that has cables all made in the USA for ridgid machines..
is there any way to cut the longer sectional cables and put ends on them to make them more user friendly?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok got a few questions...I dont do drain cleaning..but if this is a copy of the rigid machine why cant you use the rigid cables in this machine?
> I also did a quick search and found this place https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...d=4287923446&usg=AOvVaw3mMMPSSWWjY-24QSFmZPvE
> that has cables all made in the USA for ridgid machines..
> is there any way to cut the longer sectional cables and put ends on them to make them more user friendly?



the cables are interchangeable and not a problem.... already tried this I bought 100 feet of the steel dragon cable a year ago and it works fine in the K50 

I would not attempt to cut off and re-install snap links on them that is just being too damn cheap and tight.... 

just like any sectional, you keep the snap connections on the sectional cables oiled up with wd40 and also make sure it snaps together before you put it down any drain.... the old K50 cables start to go bad eventually and you got to be real careful with them too.... god help you if you lose 30 feet down the drain


you finally have to toss them and get new stuff...


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I love those aluminum drums that snap on the the back I have set the K50 into the tub with the drum and cleared tub drains. I have also set it on top of wash machines and cleared the tub drain. In the larger drum you can use 3/8" by 35' I believe. The K50 is a great all around machine in my opinion.


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks Master Mark! I had decided not to buy one because it sounded too good to be true. I try not to buy Chinese, but $200 me rikey.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

gosaka said:


> Thanks Master Mark! I had decided not to buy one because it sounded too good to be true. I try not to buy Chinese, but $200 me rikey.



I have only done one drain line with it , but I am gonna keep count on how many it will do... so when it finally breaks down I will let you know..

the one thing I did not mention is the clutch handle just slides into the socket and is removable instead of pernamently held onto the machine...... 
I just went ahead and duct taped it into place so I would not lose it


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Master Mark said:


> I got on e-bay ans loooked for a k-50 machine but could not find one for under 1200....
> 
> I started to look around and found this knock off brand and the whole package with tax only cost 215.00 :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


Bro check pawn shops for sewer machines 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

powellmatthew76 said:


> Bro check pawn shops for sewer machines
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



Its a reasonably good idea but i only want a k50 or k 60 and I doubt that they are gonna just give it away... They probably got tons of spartons and other monsters I dont need....


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought the same drain cleaner that Master Mark bought. My observations the machine seems good quality. looks like it is missing a couple of zerk fittings on the top. I will probably tap the holes and screw in two zerk fittings. Also there is this unusual end on the front of the unit that has a slot in it. I believe if you engage it it will either pull the cable out of the drain or feed the cable out of the unit. I am not sure how this will work wit the clutch? The cable is 15' per section and it seems of good quality. The little drain drum seems cheap but it may work okay. Good assortment of cutters. I also like the drain leader cable probably about 7' long that comes with the unit. I am happy with the purchace.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

these 15' cables....are they 5/8 or 7/8?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

5/8th cable for the K50


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I see most of these things are being sold with 20' cables. Seems a bit long, no?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> I see most of these things are being sold with 20' cables. Seems a bit long, no?


I'd say so. I would probably only use 20' lengths from a roof or outside cleanout. I'm sure you can make it work in a compact kitchen or bathroom but I don't think it's worth the hassle when shorter lengths are readily available.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I'd say so. I would probably only use 20' lengths from a roof or outside cleanout. I'm sure you can make it work in a compact kitchen or bathroom but I don't think it's worth the hassle when shorter lengths are readily available.





I'm sure they do this to keep the costs down even though they are already dirt cheap.


----------

